# alle Gemüse



## Jana337

Kann man Gemüse auch als Plural benutzen, wenn es schon eine Kollektivbildung zu Mus ist? Laut Google ja, aber ich fürchte, dass selbst die Deutschen diesen Fehler machen. 

Der Satz wäre:

Alle Gemüse sind vorgekocht.

Danke,

Jana


----------



## mnzrob

Hi Jana,
Ich glaube nicht, dass man Gemüse so als Plural benutzen kann. Ich würde sagen:

"Das Gemüse ist vorgekocht." Das kann entweder ein Stück gemüse, oder mehrere verschiedene Sorten sein.
Man könnte auch sagen, "All das Gemüse ist vorgekocht", obwohl ich nicht weiss ob das 100% korrekt wäre (mit "all"). 

Rob


----------



## Jana337

Hallo Rob,

vielen Dank! Aber wie gesagt, im Google findet man viele deutsche Quellen mit "die Gemüse" 

Jana


----------



## mnzrob

Hmm, also, man kann ja "Die Gemüse Sorten" sagen, oder sowas ähnliches. Naja, warten wir mal bis ein Anderer antwortet. "Die Gemüse" einfach so hört sich aber falsch an.

Rob


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hallo Rob,
> 
> vielen Dank! Aber wie gesagt, im Google findet man viele deutsche Quellen mit "die Gemüse"
> 
> Jana


Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass verschiedentlich von "die Gemüse" gesprochen wird. Möglicherweise ist dies sogar richtig. Leider habe ich gerade keinen Duden zur Hand, um mir darüber Gewissheit zu verschaffen. Aber ich gebe euch recht, "die Gemüse sind vorgekocht" klingt mehr als ungewöhnlich. Solange ich weiß, was Gemüse *ist*, sage ich "das Gemüse *ist* vorgekocht". Ich denke, dass im allgemeinen deutschen Sprachgebrauch "Gemüse" als Pluralwort angesehen wird.

Wäre im fraglichen Satz nur eine Gemüsesorte gemeint, würde man eher sagen, "die Möhren sind vorgekocht". Andererseits ist auch folgender Satz ganz normal:
"Auch Paprika ist ein Gemüse" - hier ist aber eindeutig Gemüse im Singular. Kommen mehrere Gemüsesorten zur Aufzählung wird man eher hören: "Paprika, Möhren und Blumenkohl sind Gemüse" oder "Paprika, Möhren und Blumenkohl gehören zum Gemüse" aber kaum "P., M. u. B. gehören zu den Gemüsen." - Aber 100%-ig sicher bin ich mir jedoch nicht; und je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso unsicherer werde ich, denn so "richtig falsch" klingt "... zu den Gemüsen" eben auch nicht.

Jedenfalls ist es eine interessante Frage.

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Leider habe ich gerade keinen Duden zur Hand, um mir darüber Gewissheit zu verschaffen. .



In meinem Duden steht leider gar nichts dazu (nur das, was ich schon in den ersten Beitrag kopiert habe - die Kollektivbildung). Das finde ich ungewöhnlich. _Duden Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.

Jana


----------



## c-m-p

Ich denke "Gemüse" ist ein Sammelbegriff und wird normalerweise auch so im Plural benutzt, wenn man allgemein davon spricht ... will man aber sprachlich hervorheben, dass man von verschiedene Arten von Gemüse spricht, dann kann man auch von "den Gemüsen" reden.


----------



## Jana337

Ein Zuwachs ins deutsche Forum! Herzlich willkommen! 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

mnzrob said:
			
		

> Hi Jana,
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man Gemüse so als Plural benutzen kann. Ich würde sagen:
> 
> "Das Gemüse ist vorgekocht." Das kann entweder ein Stück gemüse, oder mehrere verschiedene Sorten sein.
> Man könnte auch sagen, "All das Gemüse ist vorgekocht", obwohl ich nicht weiss ob das 100% korrekt wäre (mit "all").
> 
> Rob



Ich finde deine Meinung gut mit dem "all" davor, obwohl die - glaube ich - ethymologische Urform "alles" hier alles entstellen würde, oder? Aber einfacher und ebenfalls (umgangssprachlich) richtig wäre doch:

"Gemüse ist vorgekocht."

Das klingt nicht unbedingt falsch, aber auch nicht ganz richtig, denke ich.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> In meinem Duden steht leider gar nichts dazu (nur das, was ich schon in den ersten Beitrag kopiert habe - die Kollektivbildung). Das finde ich ungewöhnlich. _ Duden – Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.
> 
> Jana



Du solltest auf jeden Fall einen Bindestrich, besser noch Gedankenstrich in dein "Zitat" der Dudenaufschrift einfügen, da man sonst mit "Duden Richtiges ... Deutsch" ein wenig durcheinander kommen würde. Mir ist auch  aufgefallen, dass du den Duden als eine Art Mensch (wie eben Konrad Duden) behandelst (ohne Artikel etc.), aber er wird sprachlich wie ein Buch genutzt, nur eben als männliche Form. Ein ähnliches Beispiel wäre noch "der Brockhaus", obwohl z.B. Haus neutral ist. — Eine feine Idee für einen neuen Thread.


----------



## Whodunit

c-m-p said:
			
		

> Ich denke "Gemüse" ist ein Sammelbegriff und wird normalerweise auch so im Plural benutzt, wenn man allgemein davon spricht ... will man aber sprachlich hervorheben, dass man von verschiedene*n* Arten von Gemüse spricht, dann kann man auch von "den Gemüsen" reden.



Herzlich willkommen auch von meiner Seite. Aber denke bitte daran, es gibt hier auch Deutschlernende, welche unsere Sätze vergleichen und viele Wörter und Deklinationen nachschlagen; also sei bitte so fair und pass auf Flüchtigkeitsfehler (ich bin mir sicher, dass das "n" nur durch zu schnelles Tippen verursacht wurde) auf, welche manchmal zu Verwirrungen führen können.


----------



## Jana337

> Mir ist auch  aufgefallen, dass du den Duden als eine Art Mensch (wie eben Konrad Duden) behandelst



 Stimmt! Wie denn sonst soll ich der Rolle Ausdruck verleihen, die Duden in meinem Leben einnimt?
Natürlich hast du recht und ich werde darauf aufpassen müssen. Im Kopf des Buchs steht jedoch DUDEN Richtiges und gutes Deutsch.



> Eine feine Idee für einen neuen Thread.


Ich freue mich schon jetzt.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Stimmt! Wie denn sonst soll ich der Rolle Ausdruck verleihen, die der Duden in meinem Leben einnimt?
> Natürlich hast du *R*echt und ich werde darauf aufpassen müssen. Im Kopf des Buchs steht jedoch DUDEN Richtiges und gutes Deutsch.



Im Kopf steht nur Duden, soweit ich weiß. Und erst nach dem Zeileneinschub (ist das Wort verständlich?) kommt der Satz/die Wortgruppe "Richtiges ...". Also sollte man beim Namen-Angeben schon den Bindestrich einschieben.



> Ich freue mich schon jetzt.



Ich dachte, du würdest ihn erstellen wollen. Das könnte wieder ein 10-bändiger Thread sein.


----------



## Whodunit

c-m-p said:
			
		

> Oh ja ... Entschuldigung! Ich werde ab jetzt jeden Beitrag noch einmal durchlesen, bevor ich ihn absende.



Das war keinesfalls offensiv oder beleidigend gemeint! Ich wollte dich halt nur darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Jana337

> Im Kopf steht nur Duden, soweit ich weiß. Und erst nach dem Zeileneinschub (ist das Wort verständlich?) kommt der Satz/die Wortgruppe "Richtiges ...". Also sollte man beim Namen-Angeben schon den Bindestrich einschieben.


 
Zeileneinschub ist klar (ich habe vor, einen Thread über Computerterminologie zu erstellen). Aber im Kopf meines Dudens steht wirklich das, was ich oben beschrieben habe. Ich habe mehrere Duden in einem Fenster. Nur das Universalwörterbuch, das ich mir separat angeschafft habe, hat einen Bindestrich im Kopf.



> Ich dachte, du würdest ihn erstellen wollen. Das könnte wieder ein 10-bändiger Thread sein.



Nicht dass ich faul wäre, aber ich wüsste nicht, wo und wie ich anfangen soll.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana (and all),

Here are some sentences I found on the Leipzig site:


Der ultimative Tipp für Klümpchenfabrikanten: Der zweitägige Saucen-Workshop für 310 Mark. Neben dem Kochbuch "Süße Orchideen" hat Rainer Mitze auch ein Kompendium über erlesene Zutaten verfasst: "*Exotische Gemüse* und Gewürze von A bis Z". (Quelle: Der Spiegel ONLINE) 

Ich ging zu mehreren Blumen, die in einer für Blumen schon so weit vorgerückten Jahreszeit noch blühten, ich ging zu den *Gemüsen*, zu dem Zwergobste und endlich zu dem großen Kirschbaume hinauf. (Quelle: _Adalbert Stifter - Der Nachsommer / Die Begegnung - 6_) 

Unter den Gartenfrüchten nannten sie Orangen, Zitronen, Granaten und Melonen und andere mir unbekannte Namen, und unter den *Gemüsen* ziemlich die nämlichen, welche Sudan und Kordofan liefern. (Quelle: _Hermann Fürst von Pückler-Muskau - Aus Mehemed Alis Reich / Nubien und Sudan / Die Ruinen von Mesaourat und El-Auvatep_) 

1. Daß Nesseln, und zwar nicht bloß die taube (Lamium), sondern die eigentliche Brennessel (Urtica dioica), unter den *Gemüsen* waren, womit sich in Rom - arme und gemeine Leute wenigstens - behalfen, ist aus einer Stelle des Plinius klarI). (Quelle: _Horaz - Horazens Briefe / I. Buch, 12. Brief (2)_) 

Einige jäteten in den *Gemüsen*, andere reinigten die Bäume, und manchmal kam eines herzu, und rief Maria bei Seite, um mit ihr etwas zu reden. (Quelle: _Adalbert Stifter - Zwei Schwestern_) 

To me it seems obvious that the plural exists and is used a LOT!!!

(I'll let our "natives" judge the quality of the sentences.)  

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Ich habe _das Gemüse_ in einem (sehr guten) tschechischen Wörterbuch nachgeschlagen - es gibt dort explicit _die Gemüse_ als Plural, jedoch ohne Beispiele.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich habe _das Gemüse_ in einem (sehr guten) tschechischen Wörterbuch nachgeschlagen - es gibt dort explicit _die Gemüse_ als Plural, jedoch ohne Beispiele.
> 
> Jana


Aber einige Beispiele sind immer gut, nicht wahr?  

Gaer


----------



## c-m-p

Beispiel:

1. In welchen Gemüsen steckt am meisten Nitrat?
2. Nitrat in Gemüse stammt von Düngemitteln, die in der Landwirtschaft eingesetzt werden. 

1. Hier wird sich auf verschiedene Sorten bezogen; bei der Frage also in welcher bestimmten Gemüsesorte etwas am meisten vorhanden ist, gebraucht man "die Gemüsen" um eben hervorzuheben, dass man Gemüsesorten voneinander unterscheiden möchte.
2. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine allgemeine Aussage, die sich auf alle Gemüsesorten bezieht. Hier verwendet man dann das Gemüse als Sammelbegriff ohne auf verschiedene Sorten hinzuweisen.


----------



## Jana337

c-m-p said:
			
		

> Beispiel:
> 
> 1. In welchen Gemüsen steckt am meisten Nitrat?
> 2. Nitrat in Gemüse stammt von Düngemitteln, die in der Landwirtschaft eingesetzt werden.
> 
> 1. Hier wird sich auf verschiedene Sorten bezogen; bei der Frage also in welcher bestimmten Gemüsesorte etwas am meisten vorhanden ist, gebraucht man "die Gemüsen" um eben hervorzuheben, dass man Gemüsesorten voneinander unterscheiden möchte.
> 2. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine allgemeine Aussage, die sich auf alle Gemüsesorten bezieht. Hier verwendet man dann das Gemüse als Sammelbegriff ohne auf verschiedene Sorten hinzuweisen.



Darf ich dich um eine Stellungnahme zum vorgekochten Gemüse bitten? Mit dem Wort _alles _wenn es geht?

Danke,

Jana


----------



## c-m-p

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Darf ich dich um eine Stellungnahme zum vorgekochten Gemüse bitten? Mit dem Wort _alles _wenn es geht?


 
Alle Gemüsen sind vorgekocht.
(Es sind verschiedene Sorten vorhanden)

Alles Gemüse ist vorgekocht.
(es handelt sich um eine bestimmte Sorte Gemüse)


Alles an Gemüse ist vorgekocht.
(geht immer)


----------



## Jana337

c-m-p said:
			
		

> Alles an Gemüse ist vorgekocht.
> (geht immer)



Echt??? Nie gehört! Wenn schon, würde ich es eher in einem anderen Kontext erwarten:

In diesem Geschäft haben sie alles an Gemüse. = eine komplette Auswahl an Gemüse

Jedenfalls danke.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

c-m-p said:
			
		

> *Alle Gemüsen * sind vorgekocht.
> (Es sind verschiedene Sorten vorhanden)
> 
> Alles Gemüse ist vorgekocht.
> (es handelt sich um eine bestimmte Sorte Gemüse)
> 
> 
> Alles an Gemüse ist vorgekocht.
> (geht immer)



Ich muss hier auch fragen "Echt???" wie Jana. Mir würde nur "Alle Gemüse(sorten)" richtig erscheinen, aber wenn schon ohne die -sorten-Ergänzung, dann ohne -n an Gemüse.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich muss hier auch fragen "Echt???" wie Jana. Mir würde nur "Alle Gemüse(sorten)" richtig erscheinen, aber wenn schon ohne die -sorten-Ergänzung, dann ohne -n an Gemüse.


This is the sentence in question, right?

_Alles an Gemüse ist vorgekocht.
(geht immer)_

You and Jana question this sentence structure, correct? I'd like to know what Ralf and others think!

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> This is the sentence in question, right?
> 
> _Alles an Gemüse ist vorgekocht.
> (geht immer)_
> 
> You and Jana question this sentence structure, correct?



Yes, this one. It obviously exists - try googling it. Many hits are like (damit fing) alles an, (das Papier nimmt) alles an, but I also discovered this one:

 Ich habe wohl schon *alles* *an* Lockmitteln ausprobiert. Mit diesem Lockmittel habe ich aber bei weitem die Besten Erfolge gehabt.

(written by a hunter or something like that, the capital letters are his).

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Yes, this one. It obviously exists - try googling it. Many hits are like (damit fing) alles an, (das Papier nimmt) alles an, but I also discovered this one:
> 
> Ich habe wohl schon *alles* *an* Lockmitteln ausprobiert. Mit diesem Lockmittel habe ich aber bei weitem die Besten Erfolge gehabt.
> 
> (written by a hunter or something like that, the capital letters are his).
> 
> Jana


Well, the expression appears here to mean something like: Everything to do with…

Now, how that applies to vegetables is not a German problem but a cooking problem. I nuke things, and that's the extent of my cooking ability. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, the expression appears here to mean something like: Everything to do with�
> 
> Gaer


... everything that has to do with vegetable is pre-boiled... 

Jana


----------

